# New Sailor Laguna Windrose 25



## homerJ (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi Everyone - 

I recently purchased a 1978 Laguna Windrose 25' sailboat. Looking forward to taking her sailing. We have mainly been cleaning her out. The boat is in really great shape for her age. We launched her last week and she is now in the water! However, with no hardware she is staying in her slip for now. 

I joined this forum to pick up a lot of tips about all things sailing. 

My first goal is to identify and purchase new hardware for her. After I picked her up I did not realize that I was missing some hardware. Being new to sailing I'm not even sure how to get her properly setup. Luckily there have been a few sailors at the marina who have been able to give me a few pointers. 

If anyone has any pictures of how they have their Windrose setup I'd love to see them. 

thanks

-h


----------

